# Halloween party music



## wytchy (May 26, 2003)

I've got all the music for my Halloween party! Bear in mind that the people there are from age 12-14 - Whaddaya think? 
1.in the end
2.somewhere i belong
3.dragula
4.yeah
5.walk this way
6.its like that
7.bat outta hell
8.lady marmalade
9.getting away with murder
10.american idiot
11.timewarp
12.angel
13.bring me to life
14.in the shadows
15.dirrty
16.cant stop
17.give it away
18.without me
19.thriller
20.heya
21.baggy trousers
22.hero
23.guns dont kill people
24.wasnt me
25.lip up fatty
27.welcome to the house of fun
28.she wants to move
29.we will rock you
30.bohemian rhapsody
31.new disease
32.tainted love
33.personal jesus
34.head like a hole
35.this is how you remind me

(very soz for loooooooong post  [:0])

- Wytchy


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Some good tunes on your list and bound to make your party bounce Interesting use of ska, havent heard 'bad manners' since I was in school[8D]

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Sounds good. Did you have all that music or did you download it. If you did download it, can you let me know where you got it. CC


----------

